# Eyes on white homers?



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Maybe this question has been asked before, but I was wondering why is it that white homers have all black eyes and every other color homer has red eyes with the black dot?


----------



## jboy1 (Jan 26, 2005)

chayi said:


> Maybe this question has been asked before, but I was wondering why is it that white homers have all black eyes and every other color homer has red eyes with the black dot?


Not all whites have bull eyes, This one of my whites I have been working on this for a couple of years.


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

are his eyes pink? the bird looks healthy.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Looks like an Albino............


----------



## jboy1 (Jan 26, 2005)

LUCKYT said:


> Looks like an Albino............


The eyes are orange not Albino lol bird has been up to 350 miles Its a golden witten vos 77 line And some white horse. And if you dont know them birds you don't know racing pigeons.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Maybe its a Crappy Picture? they look Pink in the Picture.


----------



## jboy1 (Jan 26, 2005)

LUCKYT said:


> Maybe its a Crappy Picture? they look Pink in the Picture.


Do the eyes look pink to any one else.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey it could be just my Monitor, No offense intended. I call em as I see em.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I'll have to agree with LUCKYT it looks pink to me.
Dave


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

The eyes look a dark Orange. Not pink. anbd the eye cers and beak clearly show the bird is a white grizzle base. Which is a good way to use and develop whites for racing..A pink eye in a picture I would believe would shine from the camera. And very very few birds truely ever get a pink eye. albino eye. Even young bull eyed whites Sometimes look like they might develop a pink eye But show later the bull eye.


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

chayi said:


> Maybe this question has been asked before, but I was wondering why is it that white homers have all black eyes and every other color homer has red eyes with the black dot?


Hi Chayi , White is a complicated subject for the simple reason that a white pigeon may be the result of several genetic factors. In the case of white, what happens is that this melanin is not put into the feather. 
Melanin is the pigment which is normally in a pigeon's feathers and which provides the colors we see . This can also effect the colour of the eye .

I suggest you google [Barnhart & Son Lofts ], and /or [Ron Huntley ] .They have good pigeon genetic websites ,with sound information that will answer your question .

Goodluck ,

Brian.


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

it does look like camera flash , if not pink eyes could be albino in regard to any other eye sign i m not to sure how much is crap or truth. i m very interested to hear more on the subject how ever. i do go by the nose theory , first one home is a good pigeon.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes, The Nose does seem to be the fastest part of a good Pigeon.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

dublin boy said:


> Hi Chayi , White is a complicated subject for the simple reason that a white pigeon may be the result of several genetic factors. In the case of white, what happens is that this melanin is not put into the feather.
> Melanin is the pigment which is normally in a pigeon's feathers and which provides the colors we see . This can also effect the colour of the eye .
> 
> I suggest you google [Barnhart & Son Lofts ], and /or [Ron Huntley ] .They have good pigeon genetic websites ,with sound information that will answer your question .
> ...


Thank you Dublin boy for the info, so this would be just a color thing or the genetic factors in white birds would effect there ability to be a top racing bird? Cause here where I live I rarely see white birds coming in at the top of the sheet. I have a dozen white homers but there not really my racers they make the trip they have the instinct but they don't have the speed. I thought that maybe it has something to do with there eyes because that's the only difference that I see in a white bird and a blue bird


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

One problem with white birds. Is they are not bred as well towards racing. They can and have won races. But when breeding for just a color line You have remember to think out side of color. Towards building Quality. that sets color back But time i all every one really has. Far as EYE color. That does not make the bird better. Like i said earlyer. If you look at the eye cere and beak You can plainly see This bird is a white grizzle based bird. And as I said that is fine. feather quality on many whites Does not hold up over the race seasn. But they can race.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I have no experience with it but some writers state the lack of Pigment in the flights allows for excessive wear. It does make some sense, since unless I am mistaken there is a correlation between color and keratin, or minerals?


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

jboy1 said:


> The eyes are orange not Albino lol bird has been up to 350 miles Its a golden witten vos 77 line And some white horse. And if you dont know them birds you don't know racing pigeons.


Boy jboy1, you caused quite a stir with that pink eyed albino of yours!!!LMBO!!! I have a few birds like yours, White Horse, and they have orange burst eyes until you take a picture!! Hee!! Sorry the post struck me funny.......


----------



## jboy1 (Jan 26, 2005)

pigeonjim said:


> Boy jboy1, you caused quite a stir with that pink eyed albino of yours!!!LMBO!!! I have a few birds like yours, White Horse, and they have orange burst eyes until you take a picture!! Hee!! Sorry the post struck me funny.......


To Funny, I have several like this one with orange eyes.


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

i ve had a few white homers, the eyes of mine very from yellow with red, to a much darker almost black. i know very little about eye sign and the more i ve learned it does have little to do with how a pigeon homes but is a very good thing to look at for many other reasons. i did find with my whites the lighter eyed birds did come in faster. i dont think that the darker eyed birds were that different. the bird in the picture his eyes i would like to hear more about.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

LUCKYT said:


> Looks like an Albino............


Not albino, eyes not red. Look reg orange to me on my ipad.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

LUCKYT said:


> Yes, The Nose does seem to be the fastest part of a good Pigeon.



LOL good one.


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

i cant tell on my computer as for albino or not, orange eyes i ve never seen. they look pink and red in the middle. i ve only ever seen one true albino pigeon and its not common and normally not healthy they do not live a long life. so i m going with camera red eye?? can some one post an orange eye so i can get a better look, please?


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

jboy1 said:


> To Funny, I have several like this one with orange eyes.


I have the sister to one of your breeders who bred a white grizzle with one orange eye one bull eye lol


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

re lee said:


> One problem with white birds. Is they are not bred as well towards racing. They can and have won races. But when breeding for just a color line You have remember to think out side of color. Towards building Quality. that sets color back But time i all every one really has. Far as EYE color. That does not make the bird better. Like i said earlyer. If you look at the eye cere and beak You can plainly see This bird is a white grizzle based bird. And as I said that is fine. feather quality on many whites Does not hold up over the race seasn. But they can race.


Yes I guess white birds were not bred towards racing cause I haven't seen a white top racing bird


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

White birds with colored eyes are usually homozygous grizzles whereas white birds with black eyes are either recessive white or piebald, and maybe a combination of piebald and ****. grizzled. A black eye indicates that the birds would have pure white (colorless) feathers near (or around) its eye regardless of what color (genetically) the bird is. Homozygous grizzle birds are often white in appearance, with colored eyes, but genetically are not pure white. If a bird is dilute brown or faded brown and ****. grizzle it would have a pinkish red colored eye, as this bird appears to have.There are also other possibilities but these are the most likely because all these genetic factors are found in homer populations.


----------

